# Motobike Rear Rack, teens?



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 5, 2022)

Rack with dropstand ears, cool design and appears to be quite old.

$25 packing and shipping to contiguous US, payment through PayPal or Zelle


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

$20.00


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 5, 2022)

catfish said:


> $20.00



Ty, ND


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2022)

$25.00


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 6, 2022)

30


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 6, 2022)

Ty, ND


----------

